# Who plans to compete in 2004?



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're gonna do any spring/summer shows your dieting will begin now or very soon....

so, who plans to compete?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

I know P-funk and Flex were talking about it. 
The guy I train with said I could, but I am doubting myself, so it aint gonna happen.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

i have 2-3 comps this coming season (june, july)

and 

2-3 photoshoots


----------



## jstar (Dec 30, 2003)

I am competing (Figure) in April and possibly May.  I began officially dieting 12/28.  I also plan to do 1-2 shows in the fall too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd love to..but I think I have to get my body working efficiently first and figure out what the heck is wrong with me..going back to doc's soon..


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

I am planning on doing a photoshoot this spring--maybe March/april!


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

Go Stacey!!!
Maybe I should do one too, hmmm, sounds like fun!!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 31, 2003)

Just in case anyone wants to do a Pre-Photoshoot, I do have a camera and an awefully LARGE .... um.... memory card!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I think i will be, this online comp has been great motivation so by April i will be pretty lean. 
If i look good there is a comp in Sydney in May. Good experiance, if i like it and feel i do ok then there's a comp in Sept (local) 2 weeks later are state titals and 2 weeks after that are National titals you have to qualify in the others first 
I dont expect to make National but state should be ok, although one could only hope


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 1, 2004)

I've got the following tenative plans:
April - Emerald Cup (Fitness & Figure)
June - Jr. Nationals (Fitness & Figure)
July - USA's (Fitness)
November - Nationals (Fitness)


----------



## Flex (Jan 1, 2004)

I plan to compete late this coming fall (prob. in Nov.)

i figure that gives me about 8-9 more months to prepare for the show (posing etc.) and bulk up more, that way i can fight with the big boys.


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2004)

Definitely on stage in 2004 at various natural pro qualifiers...or maybe just one if I win on my first shot (in which case I will do a pro show). Am even thinking of trying to qualify to go to NPC Team Universe. 

Dieting started long ago but is about to hit another level in a month or so.

Also training two gals for the Figure division of:

-NPC Jr USA
-NPC Jr Nationals
-NPC Team Universe

I have hope for one or both landing a pro card!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2004)

I plan on competing late spring in Bodybuilding and if all goes well maybe another in Fall.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm planning for a figure show in April, then not sure what else after that.  :::::damn, I gotta start my cardio and not eatting cake!:::::


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

June 5th....bev francis atlantic state bodybuilding fitness and 
                  figure. (NPC)

Nov. 6th Eastern USA Bodybuilding and Figure (NPC)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wish I had the body to compete!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I wish I had the body to compete!!




Who says you dont?

Who says I do?

It is just for fun and it gives you something to shoot for.....Pick a local show and go for it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd have no idea how to compete and I know I don't have the body. This IM Comp will have to be good enough for me! 

I've seen your pics, you'll do good at competing!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

people arent made to compete Rock they have to work at achieving a body for competing.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> people arent made to compete Rock they have to work at achieving a body for competing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> people arent made to compete Rock they have to work at achieving a body for competing.


I never realised that J'bo, this is a new concept for me! LOL 

do you think tatoos work against a person competing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm going to do 3 this year.  Class:  Figure.  Height:  5'6"

So depending on how many girls, will depend if I'm in the Medium or Tall Class for NPC.

For ONBF......There is no height class.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock...its just like when people say "oh you are so lucky that you have a body like that". i dont have a body like this by sitting on the couch and eating tatoe chips, i am this way because i work hard and dream big. genetics help but in order to reach your genetic potential you need to work hard. 

I know plenty of people men and women who compete with tattoos. in fact they may work to your advantage. see i was thinking of getting one to cover up the smaller left calf  then i would look symetrical  j/k no there are ways to cover the tattos up, it really depends where they are and how big they are.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 6, 2004)

April 17, its NOT our pro qualifier but i'm gonna work hard through the summer and try to qualify in the fall.


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> April 17, its NOT our pro qualifier but i'm gonna work hard through the summer and try to qualify in the fall.



You will strike fear in the hearts of all that stand next to you...POOR BASTARDS...


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You will strike fear in the hearts of all that stand next to you...POOR BASTARDS...


thats the plan
 ..  its the support that i get that counts,Thanks Eric!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

Ill be competing in my first bodybuilding comp on April 3rd, the Nova Scotia Provincials. thinking of also doing the Canadian World Qualifers this summer as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

I will be competing in my first figure comp in April. April 17th (NPC)
Same as JLB


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

Best of Luck Stace! pretty close to my comp.. dont feel as alone dieting right now then!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 8, 2004)

2005.  really - i swear.  (i didn't do the things i needed to do to step on any stages this year!)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 10, 2004)

GP i think they did away with the team universe figure and fitness division you may want to CK into that !!


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> thats the plan
> ..  its the support that i get that counts,Thanks Eric!



Well, I know I don't want to stand next to you! LOL! You know you have 1000% of my support alone!

@ HAN...hmmm, gotta look into that!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, I know I don't want to stand next to you! LOL! You know you have 1000% of my support alone!
> 
> @ HAN...hmmm, gotta look into that!


 i hope one day we can, it would an honor!!!!!
  then split a cow afterwards!!!!


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm getting ready for the WNBF Pro American May 1st in Austin. 11 weeks out right now and coming along nicely as long as I can keep my mind off my girlfriend stress . Good luck to everyone.

Scott


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 17, 2004)

Good Luck to Everyone!!!

I will be attempting to do my first figure comp.  Not sure of the dates yet.  I called the promoters for Louisiana NPC......they are suppose to be sending me a schedule.

I thought about a Texas show, since I'm not to far from there, but I dont know.....need to build more self confidence.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> I'm getting ready for the WNBF Pro American May 1st in Austin. 11 weeks out right now and coming along nicely as long as I can keep my mind off my girlfriend stress . Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Scott



Hey bro...you look fantastic! How tall are you and what weight do you hit the stage at?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

He is 5'7" 160Lbs I believe. Check his website to be certian.


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He is 5'7" 160Lbs I believe. Check his website to be certian.



Cool...thanks!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> I'm getting ready for the WNBF Pro American May 1st in Austin. 11 weeks out right now and coming along nicely as long as I can keep my mind off my girlfriend stress . Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Scott




Hey Scott

You look great!!  WOW!!!  The cowboy pic is absolutely smokin'!!!
Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ..and what weight do you hit the stage at?



on his site he said he competed in his last show at 158lbs at 5' 7".


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> on his site he said he competed in his last show at 158lbs at 5' 7".



He gives the illusion of being far bigger. THAT is the mark of a great bodybuilder!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

he definitely gets ripped.


----------



## MsFit (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Good Luck to Everyone!!!
> 
> I will be attempting to do my first figure comp.  Not sure of the dates yet.  I called the promoters for Louisiana NPC......they are suppose to be sending me a schedule.
> ...



Aww kewl... another cajun cher.  I did the Louisiana in, oh gawd, let me see...I think it was 1997, 1998, 1999 and 2001.  Tommy Gurrisco's show.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 27, 2004)

Stacey - where is the April 17th NPC competition?


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll be on stage May 22nd. Probably the only natural guy there and it will be a natural national qualifier. Maybe I won't get booed off the stage too bad.  I WANT SOME FREAKIN CHEESE CAKE MAN!!!!! AND SOME ICE CREAM, AND SOME FRENCH FRIES, AND SOME CHOCOLATE CAKE TOO MAN!


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> I'll be on stage May 22nd. Probably the only natural guy there and it will be a natural national qualifier. Maybe I won't get booed off the stage too bad.  I WANT SOME FREAKIN CHEESE CAKE MAN!!!!! AND SOME ICE CREAM, AND SOME FRENCH FRIES, AND SOME CHOCOLATE CAKE TOO MAN!




I am right there with you!!! Cheesecake & Ice Cream!!!!! Ohhh the cravings are getting bad.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> I'm getting ready for the WNBF Pro American May 1st in Austin. 11 weeks out right now and coming along nicely as long as I can keep my mind off my girlfriend stress . Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Scott



Damn dude! Is that a picture of you? Your freakin ripped to shreds! Holy Sh*t!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you're gonna do any spring/summer shows your dieting will begin now or very soon....
> 
> so, who plans to compete?



How about you? You doin the Mile High?


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Damn dude! Is that a picture of you? Your freakin ripped to shreds! Holy Sh*t!



Yep that's little ol me. Thanks babyarnie


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hey bro...you look fantastic! How tall are you and what weight do you hit the stage at?



Thanks gopro and thanks premier for answerin. I havn't checked this thread in a while.   my bad


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

I have NPC Heart of Texas in October.    My first show!   Should be fun and interesting --- all in the same breath


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

I love your gallery Scott.....I'm gonna have to catch up to you next time I'm down in SA.....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi all... I'm a newbie at this site and a newbie to competing!
My first figure comp is the Emerald Cup, Apr 23... less than 6 weeks!  I am absolutely stage phobic and am already feeling nauseaus! lol


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 16, 2004)

Where is it taking place BritChick? I live in Ontario, and have yet to find a Canadian competition! Do you mind posting a URL for the competition? Do you have to pick a routine, or it's purely figure?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey jaim91,
The Emerald Cup is actually held in the states, even if I placed in this competition it doesn't qualify me for any other shows.  It is however one of the biggest novice events and is great for exposure... there are often lots of top photographers and pros at this event the URL for the website is 
http://www.craigproductions.com/emerald.htm 
My next show is in Kelowna, and if I qualify in that show I will be eligible to go onto the provincials... this show I believe is only open to western canadians though.
What are your long term goals?  Have you decided which federation you plan on competing through yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

jaim i am competing in Brandtford in July. Its the National CBBF Figure competition 

I hear that the emerald cup is a good comp too


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess I would go through the CBBF. I just wrote to Winston Roberts who is running the Toronto Championships, I don't know if I qualify though...Am I allowed to compete in a level three if I haven't done a level one yet?


----------



## Akateros (Mar 18, 2004)

For this particular Toronto show, apparently you are for _figure._ They have made a special exception. (Which means the whole place will be a sea of "figure girls.") For bodybuilding, I don't believe so.

Haven't you been to the Ontario Physique Association site yet? There is a schedule of events there. For bodybuilding -- yes, you must begin with a Level 1 event and progress through the levels.
http://www.bao.on.ca/schedule.html

I have no clue about this group -- who they are or what they do: Neutron Sports.
http://www.neutronsports.com/neutron/1eventschedule.htm

And of course there is the Fame Canada show in May:
http://www.famecanada.com/reviews/show_review.php?review_id=10

You're not still thinking of competing this year are you? I think you should most certainly _go_ to a, or some, show(s), though.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey J'Bo,

Brantford or Bradford?


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 19, 2004)

I think its Brantford, Ontario. Can I do a figure at only 16? Do they penalize for being too muscular at a young age?


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

i dunno about 2004 but as soon as my back comes in...its comp time. heheh.    just gotta get that damned mind muscle connection down.

Im pretty happy with my chest/arms/delts/abs
legs are quickly coming in, but are still sub par.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

grr i did it again. didnt realize this was 3 pgs long. well sorry if my comment sounded random


----------

